# Louisiana Limits Another Great Day



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Another great day on Sabine Lake today. The tropical storm moved east and provided for some fantastic trout fishing today.

If interested in getting into the trout action, PM me. I have few days available before July.

Let's go fishing!!


----------

